# Green Stop 24 Italy



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

If anybody is thinking of touring Italy there's a new system of farm stopovers that came into operation last year. 
http://www.greenstop24.it/INDEX.htm

It works along the same lines as France Passion except there's no membership card/sticker. You just roll up and produce the book and you can stay over for 24 hours if there's room, the system only allows for five units per night. Knowing Italy as I do I think this rule will often be flouted.

Regards

Don


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Italy*

Hello Don

Thanks for posting this. I shall hope to try one or two in due course.

R

PS - yes - I don't think the five rule will last long!


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Here is a site that lists 1,000's of places in Italy, all in Italian. If you are a little bit good with computers you can also download the gps coordinates and load them into your Navigator.

http://www.turismoitinerante.com/php/sosta/italia/search.php


----------



## 95201 (May 1, 2005)

hi

Bookmarks • Watched Topics • Arcade • Attachments • Buddy List • Ranks • Rules • Smilies List • Stats • Forums Staff • Medals • Courthouse Enter your search terms Submit search form Web www.motorhomefacts.com

Sponsor this forum
Next Rally is @ RHS Wisley Gardens on 09/05/2008 in Surrey 
Motorhome Facts Forum Index -> Continental Touring Info -> Italy Touring -> Green Stop 24 Italy 
Bookmark topic :: View previous topic :: View next topic

Posted: Yesterday - 5:36 pm

Don Madge

Joined: 
Posts: 2244 
MH: Timberland Freedom

Status: Offline

If anybody is thinking of touring Italy there's a new system of farm stopovers that came into operation last year. 
http://www.greenstop24.it/INDEX.htm

It works along the same lines as France Passion except there's no membership card/sticker. You just roll up and produce the book and you can stay over for 24 hours if there's room, the system only allows for five units per night. Knowing Italy as I do I think this rule will often be flouted.

Regards

Don

The following members of MHF thanked Don Madge for this posting 
Rapide561

Posted: Yesterday - 6:40 pm

Rapide561

Joined: Oct 01, 2005 
Posts: 7772 
MH: Swift Kon-tiki 669 
Location: Moniga del Garda

Status: Offline

Hello Don

Thanks for posting this. I shall hope to try one or two in due course.

R

PS - yes - I don't think the five rule will last long!

______________________________________________________________
Though I am not above the sorrow 
Heavy hearted 
´Til you call my name 
And it sounds like church bells 
Or the whistle of a train 
On a summer evening 
I´ll run to meet you 
Barefoot barely breathing

The following members of MHF thanked Rapide561 for this posting

Posted: Today - 2:05 pm

hi

Bookmarks • Watched Topics • Arcade • Attachments • Buddy List • Ranks • Rules • Smilies List • Stats • Forums Staff • Medals • Courthouse Enter your search terms Submit search form Web www.motorhomefacts.com

Sponsor this forum
Next Rally is @ RHS Wisley Gardens on 09/05/2008 in Surrey 
Motorhome Facts Forum Index -> Continental Touring Info -> Italy Touring -> Green Stop 24 Italy 
Bookmark topic :: View previous topic :: View next topic

Posted: Yesterday - 5:36 pm

Don Madge

Joined: 
Posts: 2244 
MH: Timberland Freedom

Status: Offline

If anybody is thinking of touring Italy there's a new system of farm stopovers that came into operation last year. 
http://www.greenstop24.it/INDEX.htm

It works along the same lines as France Passion except there's no membership card/sticker. You just roll up and produce the book and you can stay over for 24 hours if there's room, the system only allows for five units per night. Knowing Italy as I do I think this rule will often be flouted.

Regards

Don

The following members of MHF thanked Don Madge for this posting 
Rapide561

Posted: Yesterday - 6:40 pm

Rapide561

Joined: Oct 01, 2005 
Posts: 7772 
MH: Swift Kon-tiki 669 
Location: Moniga del Garda

Status: Offline

Hello Don

Thanks for posting this. I shall hope to try one or two in due course.

R

PS - yes - I don't think the five rule will last long!

______________________________________________________________
Though I am not above the sorrow 
Heavy hearted 
´Til you call my name 
And it sounds like church bells 
Or the whistle of a train 
On a summer evening 
I´ll run to meet you 
Barefoot barely breathing

The following members of MHF thanked Rapide561 for this posting

Posted: Today - 2:05 pm

jhelm 
oh i so wish i was computor literate, or just litrate would do :lol: it takes me all the time to go on forums , oh yes and ebay,

this is great info though and i will get my daughter to download, 
when she comes off her hols thanks 
jean


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

thats quite impressive nickerless 

I think you may have selected (copy paste) a little bit too much there


----------



## 95201 (May 1, 2005)

thank you Don for this great info,

jean+ron


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

johng1974

It's nickleress John.


----------



## 95201 (May 1, 2005)

johng1974 said:


> thats quite impressive nickerless
> 
> I think you may have selected (copy paste) a little bit too much there


 hi johng1974

i know i know i told this forum i was illitrate 8O ,but no need to mock the afflicted :lol:


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

hey i am sorry nickleress ignore me, I ain't much good with da grammar also 

just in one of the moods today.. bloody horrbile weather outside too :evil:


----------



## 95201 (May 1, 2005)

aultymer said:


> johng1974
> 
> It's nickleress John.


 boys please leave my nickers out of this  :lol: there is a a time and forum for this sort of talk :wink:

no really, am going to have to change my username asap, been trying for a week , go to profile, type over name press submit, does not work for me,


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Green Stop 24 is now available in the UK HERE

Don


----------



## Diver (May 15, 2005)

Thanks Don.

Just ordered a copy from them (Vicarious Books). 

Don't forget that MHF members get a 5% discount. 

Every little help$


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*More books!*

 Ciao Don, and thanks for that pointer.
If Italian publishers carry on at the rate they are turning motorhome books out, you will soon need to tow a trailer to carry them around.
This months (May) Caravan e Camper has adverts for
De Agostini Italian Camp Sites and Soste
De Agostinti Europe Camp Sites and Soste
The magazines own publications which include 11 guides to various Italian regions.
Another publishing house offering guides to Turkey, Libia, Morocco, Moscow and St. Petersburg (and these are just the ones I can remember)
saluti,
eddied


----------

